# Best time zone clock



## WaySolid (11 June 2007)

Anyone have a good suggestion for a multi time zone clock for Win XP, something that would would be always available in the system tray and unobtrusive would be nice.. free preferably. Only looking for 3 or 4 times to be displayed.

Have done a google of course, just looking for some feedback.


----------



## CanOz (11 June 2007)

WaySolid said:


> Anyone have a good suggestion for a multi time zone clock for Win XP, something that would would be always available in the system tray and unobtrusive would be nice.. free preferably. Only looking for 3 or 4 times to be displayed.
> 
> Have done a google of course, just looking for some feedback.




A few options here. I like the one that comes with my Premium Data too.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/

Cheers,


----------



## telstrareg (13 June 2007)

I know of free utility that tells you when Lon, Tok, NY and Syd forex markets 'open'. Is that why u needed the clock?


----------



## WaySolid (14 June 2007)

telstrareg said:


> I know of free utility that tells you when Lon, Tok, NY and Syd forex markets 'open'. Is that why u needed the clock?



Yes for market opens. Preferably just digital read outs in the systray for 3 time zones constantly displayed. I too have found several free utilities, just looking for feedback... Thought there might be some FX traders who could answer.


----------



## telstrareg (14 June 2007)

I one I know if it 'Market Hours' for forex, very basic.

http://www.forexmarkethours.com/

If you have anything else you think might be of interest, please share the info. thanks.


----------



## bvbfan (1 August 2007)

If you use Firefox there was an extension that gave various times around the world (you get to choose which cities)


----------



## wiseguy (21 August 2007)

i use a program called ATOMIC ALARM CLOCK.
basically replaces your existing clock that sits in your systemtray, adds 2 extra timezones and provides various alarms. pretty nifty


----------



## Fool (12 September 2007)

google "Sun Clock" i love  and its free

http://www.mapmaker.com/shadowfacts/v65/free.htm


----------

